# consumer complaints about Natural Balance-SCARY



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447


> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think those are from when they recalled the venison and rice they are dated 2007 at least the ones I found.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you sure you aren't reading complaints from back in 2007 when the big scare was going on with 
several food companies? The only consumer reports I see right now are towards Nutro.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Apr 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767448


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447





> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767453


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Apr 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767448





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447





> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a link from 2007.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 24 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767461


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767453





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Apr 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767448





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447





> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a link from 2007.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smheat: I got worried there for a second.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 24 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767469


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 24 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767461





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767453





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Apr 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767448





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447





> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a link from 2007.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smheat: I got worried there for a second.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Me too :smheat:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 24 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767478


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 24 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767469





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 24 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767461





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767453





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Apr 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767448





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447





> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a link from 2007.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smheat: I got worried there for a second.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Me too :smheat:

[/B][/QUOTE]

ME THREE! :smheat:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 25 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767692


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 24 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767478





> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 24 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767469





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 24 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767461





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767453





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Apr 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767448





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Apr 24 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767447





> I got on Yahoo to find where dealers were in my area for Natural Balance. I scrolled down to Consumer Complaints concerning this dog food--wow--I know many of you are using this dog food--you might want to read these dog breeders' stories.[/B]



Sorry but you forgot to put the link. B) I would be interested in reading because my Sassy eats NB
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a link from 2007.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smheat: I got worried there for a second.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Me too :smheat:

[/B][/QUOTE]

ME THREE! :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smheat: ME 4  So happy everything is okay


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_ venison and rice they are dated 2007 _

This was what we were feeding our Echo before she got sick. Finally (after 3 months) diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (which I believe was a triggered response to eating the bad/recalled food) from which we were unable to save her. The company said it was tainted venison which came from New Zealand. All I know is that we were feeding her that because we believed it to be a safe product Made in the USA. They didn't state anywhere that anything in it was imported from other sources. Our dog died. I will Never Ever feed anything from Natural Balance again. I just can't trust them.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862840


> _ venison and rice they are dated 2007 _
> 
> This was what we were feeding our Echo before she got sick. Finally (after 3 months) diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (which I believe was a triggered response to eating the bad/recalled food) from which we were unable to save her. The company said it was tainted venison which came from New Zealand. All I know is that we were feeding her that because we believed it to be a safe product Made in the USA. They didn't state anywhere that anything in it was imported from other sources. Our dog died. I will Never Ever feed anything from Natural Balance again. I just can't trust them. [/B]


I remember Echo, I am so sorry. 
That is why I home cook.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The link may be from 2007, but there are two recent entries - within the past 6 weeks - that may be of interest to those feeing Natural Balance.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 16 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863201


> The link may be from 2007, but there are two recent entries - within the past 6 weeks - that may be of interest to those feeing Natural Balance.[/B]


This is really freaky considering that mine were all acting lethargic on the natural balance ultra premium small bites and my yorkies both have thrown up. I switched them since and all have been acting better. Im thinking very strongly about homecooking.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Dec 16 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863143


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862840





> _ venison and rice they are dated 2007 _
> 
> This was what we were feeding our Echo before she got sick. Finally (after 3 months) diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (which I believe was a triggered response to eating the bad/recalled food) from which we were unable to save her. The company said it was tainted venison which came from New Zealand. All I know is that we were feeding her that because we believed it to be a safe product Made in the USA. They didn't state anywhere that anything in it was imported from other sources. Our dog died. I will Never Ever feed anything from Natural Balance again. I just can't trust them. [/B]


I remember Echo, I am so sorry. 
That is why I home cook.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for remembering our sweet little girl ((((Mary Beth))))... miss her Every Single Day

I wish I could be organized enough to home cook, because I agree that is hands down the safest...as long as your ingredients are untainted, you know Exactly what's going in to them.

We are trying Lamb and Rice Wellness Simple Food Solutions right now (one of ours has a sensitive stomach)...just two ingredients plus the vitamins they need. Just switched to this so don't know how they will do on it yet. But every food I buy that's premade now comes with a hefty dose of trepidation...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862840


> _ venison and rice they are dated 2007 _
> 
> This was what we were feeding our Echo before she got sick. Finally (after 3 months) diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (which I believe was a triggered response to eating the bad/recalled food) from which we were unable to save her. The company said it was tainted venison which came from New Zealand. All I know is that we were feeding her that because we believed it to be a safe product Made in the USA. They didn't state anywhere that anything in it was imported from other sources. Our dog died. I will Never Ever feed anything from Natural Balance again. I just can't trust them. [/B]


I am very sorry about your loss of your beloved Echo.  What a very sad and tragic loss.

I was considering NB, but not after reading your story.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 18 2009, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863968


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862840





> _ venison and rice they are dated 2007 _
> 
> This was what we were feeding our Echo before she got sick. Finally (after 3 months) diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (which I believe was a triggered response to eating the bad/recalled food) from which we were unable to save her. The company said it was tainted venison which came from New Zealand. All I know is that we were feeding her that because we believed it to be a safe product Made in the USA. They didn't state anywhere that anything in it was imported from other sources. Our dog died. I will Never Ever feed anything from Natural Balance again. I just can't trust them. [/B]


I am very sorry about your loss of your beloved Echo.  What a very sad and tragic loss.

I was considering NB, but not after reading your story.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. The other trust factor was that the NB company didn't even cop to a problem for three full weeks...I had even gone to their website where they had a big disclaimer that their stuff was fine/not recalled and continued to feed her the tainted food for several weeks til they finally copped to it. Just disgusting behavior. The boutique dog food store where we get our food told us they were also no longer carrying NB for the same reasons (trust issues with the company as they couldn't get a straight answer from them either).


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

This thread is really scaring me. The fact that their are recent complaints within the past 6 weeks makes me want to search for a new food, ASAP!
Shiloh is doing ok on the old formula of NB duck and potato, I actually really like it for her (cleared up her tear stains and all). I recently bought the "new and improved" formula that has_ more fresh duck and potato protein... _I still have some of the old formula at home, but I keep the new formula at the office. I gave some to Shiloh and she won't touch it! Can she smell something wrong, it's half mixed with new and old stuff...

Bottom line, those of you currently feeding Natural Balance, are you planning to switch? If so, what are you going to switch to?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 18 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864075


> This thread is really scaring me. The fact that their are recent complaints within the past 6 weeks makes me want to search for a new food, ASAP!
> Shiloh is doing ok on the old formula of NB duck and potato, I actually really like it for her (cleared up her tear stains and all). I recently bought the "new and improved" formula that has_ more fresh duck and potato protein... _I still have some of the old formula at home, but I keep the new formula at the office. I gave some to Shiloh and she won't touch it! Can she smell something wrong, it's half mixed with new and old stuff...
> 
> Bottom line, those of you currently feeding Natural Balance, are you planning to switch? If so, what are you going to switch to?[/B]


Not trying to scare anyone...just make them aware that there have been past problems with this food. It is my understanding that they now test for melamine...just wish I could say that they have learned and will now be forthcoming if there are problems. I just personally can't trust them for the reasons I stated above. Before this happened, Echo was eating the regular formula of NB and did great on it. The whole food thing is pretty upsetting now that we've seen what can happen...was a real wake up call. I have very much appreciated reading about everyone's experiences/what dog foods they are feeding...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 18 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864075


> This thread is really scaring me. The fact that their are recent complaints within the past 6 weeks makes me want to search for a new food, ASAP!
> Shiloh is doing ok on the old formula of NB duck and potato, I actually really like it for her (cleared up her tear stains and all). I recently bought the "new and improved" formula that has_ more fresh duck and potato protein... _I still have some of the old formula at home, but I keep the new formula at the office. I gave some to Shiloh and she won't touch it! Can she smell something wrong, it's half mixed with new and old stuff...
> 
> Bottom line, those of you currently feeding Natural Balance, are you planning to switch? If so, what are you going to switch to?[/B]


BTW, Echo did the same thing - didn't want to eat the new formula we switched to (the venison one that did turn out to be tainted). I thought she was doing her periodic 'finicky' thing...trying to get people food instead so stuck with the food. From now on, I err on the side of caution...if my dog won't touch a food for lets say 3 days I will take it away and switch. I don't know what else to do...my confidence/trust in companies has been shattered. Apparently corporate greed rules over concern for other peoples furry family members (in my personal experience anyway). Maybe she did sense something (didn't make her feel good when she ate it/something??? )

Here is us with our sweet Echo ... miss her every single day still...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My two are leaving more of the NB dry food on their plates and I am just throwing it away. I switched today to Wellness Small Breed Super 5 Mix. I ordered it online and should have it next wk. hopefully. I cook for them also so it not like they are doing without. I have a hugh bag downstairs that is unopened. Out it goes too. I don't want to take any chances if I know that something has been reported and it is recent.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi still eats NB duck and potato, the new version too. I don't think she noticed a difference when we changed. I'll just wait until she get's tired of it, right now, she still loves it. "Don't fix nothing that's not broken." Gigi has never ever been sick before(knock on wood). If she ever does anything out of the ordinary, we will be changing as soon as possible. Thanks for letting us now the consumer reports, it's important to know the symtoms of the other deceased pets.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's important to note that the two dogs in the same complaint were golden retrievers with kidney
ailments. Blaming it on the food is a bit haphazard since Goldens are notorious for having kidney disease.
Please don't throw the baby out with the bathwater over one complaint. It could be these two dogs should
have been on a special diet and instead were fed the NB.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 18 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864083


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 18 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864075





> This thread is really scaring me. The fact that their are recent complaints within the past 6 weeks makes me want to search for a new food, ASAP!
> Shiloh is doing ok on the old formula of NB duck and potato, I actually really like it for her (cleared up her tear stains and all). I recently bought the "new and improved" formula that has_ more fresh duck and potato protein... _I still have some of the old formula at home, but I keep the new formula at the office. I gave some to Shiloh and she won't touch it! Can she smell something wrong, it's half mixed with new and old stuff...
> 
> Bottom line, those of you currently feeding Natural Balance, are you planning to switch? If so, what are you going to switch to?[/B]


BTW, Echo did the same thing - didn't want to eat the new formula we switched to (the venison one that did turn out to be tainted). I thought she was doing her periodic 'finicky' thing...trying to get people food instead so stuck with the food. From now on, I err on the side of caution...if my dog won't touch a food for lets say 3 days I will take it away and switch. I don't know what else to do...my confidence/trust in companies has been shattered. Apparently corporate greed rules over concern for other peoples furry family members (in my personal experience anyway). Maybe she did sense something (didn't make her feel good when she ate it/something??? )

Here is us with our sweet Echo ... miss her every single day still... 








[/B][/QUOTE]


Eileen,

That is a beautiful picture. Just beautiful. :wub: Did I show you the picture I have of Echo from years back? I have it saved in my laptop pictures of my "friend's pets." She was such a pretty girl. 

I feed Red Barn. I have been very happy with it, but a couple of times mine have turned up their nose at it. When that happens I will change rolls to make sure it isn't something bad with the roll. I do think we have to trust them sometimes remembering that their noses are so much better than ours for finding bad stuff. If that is giving in to them "spoiling them" too much then so be it. 

On the other hand, sometimes I am amazed at what they will put in their little mouths. :yucky:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 18 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864130


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 18 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864083





> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 18 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864075





> This thread is really scaring me. The fact that their are recent complaints within the past 6 weeks makes me want to search for a new food, ASAP!
> Shiloh is doing ok on the old formula of NB duck and potato, I actually really like it for her (cleared up her tear stains and all). I recently bought the "new and improved" formula that has_ more fresh duck and potato protein... _I still have some of the old formula at home, but I keep the new formula at the office. I gave some to Shiloh and she won't touch it! Can she smell something wrong, it's half mixed with new and old stuff...
> 
> Bottom line, those of you currently feeding Natural Balance, are you planning to switch? If so, what are you going to switch to?[/B]


BTW, Echo did the same thing - didn't want to eat the new formula we switched to (the venison one that did turn out to be tainted). I thought she was doing her periodic 'finicky' thing...trying to get people food instead so stuck with the food. From now on, I err on the side of caution...if my dog won't touch a food for lets say 3 days I will take it away and switch. I don't know what else to do...my confidence/trust in companies has been shattered. Apparently corporate greed rules over concern for other peoples furry family members (in my personal experience anyway). Maybe she did sense something (didn't make her feel good when she ate it/something??? )

Here is us with our sweet Echo ... miss her every single day still... 








[/B][/QUOTE]


Eileen,

That is a beautiful picture. Just beautiful. :wub: Did I show you the picture I have of Echo from years back? I have it saved in my laptop pictures of my "friend's pets." She was such a pretty girl. 

I feed Red Barn. I have been very happy with it, but a couple of times mine have turned up their nose at it. When that happens I will change rolls to make sure it isn't something bad with the roll. I do think we have to trust them sometimes remembering that their noses are so much better than ours for finding bad stuff. If that is giving in to them "spoiling them" too much then so be it. 

On the other hand, sometimes I am amazed at what they will put in their little mouths. :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you (((((Carina)))))  I've never even heard of Red Barn...gonna have to google it. How did you find out about it?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani was on NP Duck and Potato dry kibble and developed a urinary tract infection at the ripe old age of 6.5 months. The vetthen put him on Hills Prescription Diet C/D Canine to balance his PH, but once he's done with that I will switch him to something else as the first couple ingredients are water and beef by-products then followed by chicken, but then rice, ground whole grain and corn etc. I've heard that a dog's food should contain actual meat products in the first few ingredients. I'm thinking about trying Wellness until he completes puppyhood and then switching him to FROMM once he becomes an adult.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Well now I am in a dilemma about what to do. Mason threw up little streaks of blood on Friday and I took him to the vet. He has also been on NB potato and duck and the last time the store was out so bought sweet potato and venison. The vet put him on Prescription Diet C/D Canine for 2-3 days and also some sucralfate for his tummy. Before that he was on Blue. I read on SM that NB was good for tear stains and it seems to have cleared him completely, so I was going back on NB. Now I don't know what do to.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

jeannief said:


> Well now I am in a dilemma about what to do. Mason threw up little streaks of blood on Friday and I took him to the vet. He has also been on NB potato and duck and the last time the store was out so bought sweet potato and venison. The vet put him on Prescription Diet C/D Canine for 2-3 days and also some sucralfate for his tummy. Before that he was on Blue. I read on SM that NB was good for tear stains and it seems to have cleared him completely, so I was going back on NB. Now I don't know what do to.


This is an old thread (look at the date), and keep in mind that any of the NB problems were from 2007. It's fine now.


----------

